# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Metro 2033 - Audiobook with Dual Text, edited together by me :)

## Valda

*DRUMS* 
I present this for the MR community.... PART 1, METRO 2033, ORIGINAL AUDIOBOOK VERSION WITH DUAL TEXT!    
The texts are taken directly from the books (Eng and Rus versions), I just edited them to sync with the audiobook (I'm trying to find the name of the actor) and keep it simple to the reader...it took a while! I hope you'd like it...  
Oh, and I wanted to differentiate the language by colors but from some reason Movie Maker 2012 doesn't let me, but this should be good enough for now.  
Note #1: Minor editing done by me for better synchronization between texts of both versions and with the audio itself.
Note #2: The English version is mostly following the Russian version pretty closely, any deviation is because of the original English translator.
Note #3: The Russian audio should be word-for-word like the Russian text, save for a few words throughout this nearly 10 minutes clip.   
Let me know if you enjoyed it, and I'll make part 2 when I have free time  ::

----------


## Borya

Этот видео мне очень нравится.  Болшое спасибо!

----------


## Valda

Рада слышать!  
Кто-нибуль другой веселится? Я добавляла еще часты.... 
ЧАСТЬ 2
------------

----------


## Valda

ЧАСТЬ 3
----------

----------


## Valda

ЧАСТЬ 4
-----------

----------


## fortheether

Valda, 
    Большое спасибо!! 
Скотт

----------

